# Using Water Soluble Paper in Soap



## lsg (Feb 16, 2014)

I tried Soap Queen's method of combining melt & pour and cold process with water soluble paper.


----------



## paillo (Feb 16, 2014)

That is just BEAUTIFUL!!! Wow!


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2014)

I've read about that paper and seen some cool things done with it. Yours looks beautiful! Are you enjoying working with it and is it difficult to work with?


----------



## lsg (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you both for your kind comments. I bought water soluble paper from another source other than WSP or Bramble Berry. I used my inkjet printer and printed out square pictures to fit the size of the individual cavities of Bramble Berry's 12 bar square silicone mold. I did not have ultra clear M&P base and had to use suspension base so I didn't get the clarity I desired. I found out that dark colors show better. The paper wasn't at all hard to work with. I did have a few air bubbles, but nothing that worried me. Next time I will use ultra clear base to pour as a foundation for the pictures.


----------



## Candybee (Feb 17, 2014)

Those are lovely! Great job!!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 17, 2014)

I love the butterfly one best, it's really pretty.


----------



## Candybee (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree. It looks like you captured a real monarch butterfly in your soap!


----------

